# Adidas unveils D-Rose playoff shoe



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Adidas unveiled D-Rose's playoff shoes today. They are the lightest basketball shoes out there at 9.8 oz. How fast will Rose be now? :laugh:


----------



## S.jR. (May 18, 2010)

Felt this video was necessary.. haha


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

Those are some awesome shoes.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

They look like ass.

These D-Rose shoes are coming out like crazy.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Not a fan of the watermarks.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I think I'd like them without the raindrops. Right now, they're ugly though.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Ugly as hell but I would love to play ball in them which far outweighs the fact I don't look like your typical Jordan _baller_


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Yeah, the water marks make it look like those shoes that get water damaged when they're already a bit old.

Could of gone without that.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Why change the shoes right before the playoffs? Seems to me you should keep playing in the shoes that you're used to.


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

in the words of Charles Barkley "TRRBLE!"


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I've never once played ball and thought "Wow, these shoes are weighing me down!" Not once, and that's with a wide variety of basketball shoes. 

"How fast will Rose be now?" Hmmm.... lets see. Exactly the same speed he was with his previous shoes.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^It doesn't matter about these shoes though does it R-Star, since he'll only be playing in them for 7 games max.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Damn right. I hope his new shoes hold tissues for him once the Pacers are done mopping the floor with him.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Lol.

At least you're giving us 7 games against the Pacers. That means we're good enough to go the distance with them.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....The Pacers. Are we talking about the same Pacers that have a 1-3 record Vs. The Bulls this year? Hilarious. That's almost as funny as Reggie Miller getting denied entrance to the Hall. 

As for D.Rose's shoes...I don't care what they look like... as long as he continues to destroy fools on the court.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Barack Obama and I quote, recently had this to say about the Pacers 

"We are at an urgent time, where tough decisions need to be made. But I know that we will make it through these dark times. I know that, and I know that the Indiana Pacers are the greatest basketball team on the planet. Possibly in the whole galaxy." 

That's a ****ing quote from the president bro. I'll take his word over yours every day of the week.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

they look better than the current kicks derrick is wearing. hate the watermark drops though. buts it only on derricks version i guess?

instead of his signature, they should develope a signature logo for and if its only a rose...


----------

